# Meshuggah 'Bleed' covered with TIL 8-string



## cataclysm_child (Jul 10, 2008)

I used like 15 minutes to find out how I started a new thread. I have this problem everytime I'm trying to start a new thread, haha. And I'm going to use 15 min next time too, maybe 10. But enough of the noobishness, and over to what this thread is about!

I usually don't post my covers on here, but because I know theres a lot of meshuggah-fans here, and because I just got a new HD camera (that I bought for some money I STILL owe TIL), and because The Illustrated Luthier is highly respected on here, and because I used quite some time learning/recording/editing/rendering and uploading, I will this time!
...and over to what this thread is about!


For those of you who are made of fail, watch this:

(At least go to the site and choose the 'high quality'-setting)


...and for those of you who are made of win, watch this:
meshuggah - bleed on Vimeo
(That's HD guys!)


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 10, 2008)

wo0t Vimeo ftw and your playing ftw too man! lovin the sherman


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2008)

Extremely well done on all accounts man.

I watched the HD version, its very well put together and I'm glad you put in a lot of effort because SOMEONE had to step up and do it and Im glad it was another Illustrated guy.

But please come off on details about the vid camera used because Im in the market for one.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 10, 2008)

Nicely done. I really like the inlays on that 8-string too, kickass!


----------



## midian (Jul 10, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> wo0t Vimeo ftw and your playing ftw too man! lovin the sherman



...uuuuh well, fail.


----------



## toolsound (Jul 10, 2008)

I gotta watch this when I get home. I dunno how Meshuggah manages to play that song live...my wrist gets tired instantly from all the gallop-picking.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a sweet song to play as a picking exercise  good job on the cover, nice gear, sweet vid!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 10, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> wo0t Vimeo ftw and your playing ftw too man! lovin the sherman



I bet you do. It's a TIL in the video though (The Illustrated Luthier that is)
Thanks for your comment 




Tiger said:


> Extremely well done on all accounts man.
> 
> I watched the HD version, its very well put together and I'm glad you put in a lot of effort because SOMEONE had to step up and do it and Im glad it was another Illustrated guy.
> 
> But please come off on details about the vid camera used because Im in the market for one.



Thanks a lot man. The videocamera is a Sony HDR-SR11 Handycam. 
I am very happy with it. Gives you good video and sound, and it also takes very nice pictures. If you want one, you should consider if you want the harddisc or flash version btw. I chose the harddisc because it was a little bit cheaper with a little bit better specs (I'm sure I can't see the difference), but it's more fragile, and a little bigger too.




Shawn said:


> Nicely done. I really like the inlays on that 8-string too, kickass!



I'm very happy I paid the extra money and got the inlay. It's kind of sad though, because it looks so much better in real life! Seriously.


----------



## muffgoat (Jul 10, 2008)

Wicked job dude!! excellent training exercise


----------



## Niels (Jul 10, 2008)

Excellent =)
Most beautifull guitar I've ever seen, really.
And the playing just makes it look better xD


----------



## Apophis (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## drawnQ (Jul 10, 2008)

i need that guitar


----------



## Durero (Jul 10, 2008)

That was really fun to watch 
Your Illustrated is seriously sexy!

Love the Ebow imitation of Thorendal's sustained leads.

Nicely done video editing too.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 10, 2008)

That guitar is really something - hats off to TIL! Truly beautiful. 

Oh and nice playing too! If I could be arsed to tune everything down a whole step I'd learn some obZen. But I can't. Hehe.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

HD!!  

awesome playing man, and sweet guitar i love the inlay on it, you should post more of your covers/originals here.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 10, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> I bet you do. It's a TIL in the video though (The Illustrated Luthier that is)
> Thanks for your comment



haha so it is, meh they look alike 



midian said:


> ...uuuuh well, fail.



i'm sRY i B N0oBzorx HAckxZorsz


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 10, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> haha so it is, meh they look alike
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sRY i B N0oBzorx HAckxZorsz



i fail to see how they look alike 

and also, great job on the vid, love it! 

i´m not a fan of those inlays though, but it´s not my guitar, so i don´t care 

the body is enough sex to go around


----------



## Enemyofreali7y (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I commented on one of your videos showing off your 8. That thing looks very familiar.

I did! haha.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 10, 2008)

Mika Häkkinen, is that you?




Good cover man, nice camera aswell!


----------



## Codyyy (Jul 10, 2008)

How did your arm not like, fall off?


----------



## Groff (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice editing on the video!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 10, 2008)

Enemyofreali7y said:


> I think I commented on one of your videos showing off your 8. That thing looks very familiar.
> 
> I did! haha.



I had this show-off thread a little while ago 




Uber Mega said:


> Mika Häkkinen, is that you?
> 
> Good cover man, nice camera aswell!



I'm Michael ... Schumacher.




Codyyy said:


> How did your arm not like, fall off?



It did, at first. I then had to break it down and play it really slow and try not to tense my arm, then speed it up gradually while I was making sure I kept my arm relaxed. I still tense a little though, but not as much as I did in the start.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jul 10, 2008)

what was that thing around the 2:30 mark ?


----------



## bulb (Jul 10, 2008)

damn thats so awesome dude!!! major props!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 10, 2008)

psychoticsnoman said:


> what was that thing around the 2:30 mark ?




it's called an ebow, infinite sustain in a box


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 10, 2008)

Well done, id like to see this without the back track though


----------



## blackout (Jul 10, 2008)

My god that was tight

Great job man. Heh, i barely make use of 7 but that vid makes me want an 8 string BIG TIME


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 10, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i fail to see how they look alike



sherman here has an ava that loops like a TIL lol but thats just my opinion


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't care for Meshuggah, but my goodness is that guitar beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 10, 2008)

Chimp spanner AND bulb. Wow. You're my favourite "amateur" musicians. Appreciate your comments 




Zoltta said:


> Well done, id like to see this without the back track though



But then you could clearly hear my sloppy playing! I don't want that


----------



## Zoltta (Jul 10, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Chimp spanner AND bulb. Wow. You're my favourite "amateur" musicians. Appreciate your comments



What are you talking about? Bulbs a PRO


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (Jul 10, 2008)

Zak1233 said:


> wo0t Vimeo ftw and your playing ftw too man! lovin the sherman



you bastard.


----------



## Regor (Jul 10, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> But then you could clearly hear my sloppy playing! I don't want that



Yeah, no offense bro, because its amazing that you learned the song, but I'd like to hear more of just your guitar and not the backing track too. Otherwise I'm calling shens.


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 10, 2008)

zak1233 said:


> wo0t Vimeo ftw and your playing ftw too man! lovin the *TIL*!!!





TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> you bastard.



i didnt make a mistake! :0


----------



## gaunten (Jul 10, 2008)

ehhrm, how does your wrist NOT fall off?

3:48 wins the grand prize of epicness btw.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jul 10, 2008)

Awesome work dude, both playing and videoing. The guitar looks fantastic as well.

I knew the gallop had to me DUD-U-DUD-U rather than conventional DUD-D-DUD-D


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 10, 2008)

Zoltta said:


> What are you talking about? Bulbs a PRO



That's why I used the " ". When I said amateur I meant because he still does it without pay, as far as I know. I would say pro if he made a living out of it, you know. Maybe he does already, what do I know, if not, I'm sure he will pretty damn soon. I can't wait for that Periphery album! =)



Regor said:


> Yeah, no offense bro, because its amazing that you learned the song, but I'd like to hear more of just your guitar and not the backing track too. Otherwise I'm calling shens.



Make me a track with the drums and bass of the song, and maybe even some vocals. I only have this horrible midi drums and bass I can use, so it is better with the original,a nd I'm to lazy to actually make it anyway, haha.
But I can easily mute the original track and put a "guitarkaraoke"-backingtrack there instead. I recorded just my guitar and added the original track later you know.



gaunten said:


> ehhrm, how does your wrist NOT fall off?





cataclysm_child said:


> It did, at first. I then had to break it down and play it really slow and try not to tense my arm, then speed it up gradually while I was making sure I kept my arm relaxed. I still tense a little though, but not as much as I did in the start.





-Nolly- said:


> Awesome work dude, both playing and videoing. The guitar looks fantastic as well.
> 
> I knew the gallop had to me DUD-U-DUD-U rather than conventional DUD-D-DUD-D



Yeah, I started with DUD-D-DUD-D, it worked better for me in the beginning because the other way just felt weird. My hand just kind of wanted to play DUDU instead of DUD-U you know. And I was almost able to play it up to speed right away with the DUD-D-DUD-D technique. There was a problem though.

When I first was going to pick down-UP-down, and then down and NOT up, down and NOT up and then down-UP-down over and over again, it just got confusing, especially at that tempo, so I kept hitting the string at the way up accidentaly when I was not suppose to. It was just hard to know when I was going to raise the pick from the strings and when I wasn't, got kind of hypnotized everytime I tried to play it, hehe.

So I had to try the other way, and it was a lot easier when I learned it. It makes sense when you think about it, you don't have those extra ups that you're not using for anything anyway you know.


----------



## jrf8 (Jul 11, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> I used like 15 minutes to find out how I started a new thread. I have this problem everytime I'm trying to start a new thread, haha. And I'm going to use 15 min next time too, maybe 10. But enough of the noobishness, and over to what this thread is about!
> 
> I usually don't post my covers on here, but because I know theres a lot of meshuggah-fans here, and because I just got a new HD camera (that I bought for some money I STILL owe TIL), and because The Illustrated Luthier is highly respected on here, and because I used quite some time learning/recording/editing/rendering and uploading, I will this time!
> ...and over to what this thread is about!
> ...





to much ego stroking and the pic of you a the begining was some serious second hand embarrasment


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 11, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to much ego stroking and the pic of you a the begining was some serious second hand embarrasment



Ok, I don't really care about the tall poppies syndrome, so I actually have no problem being lame. But I know exactly what you mean. It's pretty widespread in Scandinavia actually, especially here in Norway, called "janteloven".


btw...


MrIbanez87 (9 hours ago) 
0 
Reply | Spam 
| Remove | Block User 
the intro definitely kicks the badassness up a notch. Good to see the 8-string, not forgetting that Bleed rips fuckin face.

Keep it up man


----------



## chimp_spanner (Jul 11, 2008)

Ego's are made to be stroked dude! I'm gunna go take a shower and stroke mine right now...

...sorry. That was horrible. :\


----------



## Michael (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome stuff man.


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 11, 2008)

You are so Norwegian  But dude, fucking amazing , the fact that you don't have one arm bigger than the other after that is beyond me


----------



## Blind Faith (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy shit nice job!!


----------



## Regor (Jul 11, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> I recorded just my guitar and added the original track later you know.



That's exactly what I wanna hear then. Because I'd acutally like to learn this song. I don't have an 8, but I have tuned by 7 down to play it. But all the 'other' stuff gets in the way. Watching you play and just hearing the guitar would be a great instructional tool.


----------



## gaunten (Jul 11, 2008)

hey, excuse my noobishness, but what is that thing you use to play the lead before the silent part in the middle?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 11, 2008)

E-Bow


----------



## TonalArchitect (Jul 11, 2008)

Excellently done, man. I liked the playing and the video editing, especially with the multiple parts. 

"Bleed" is an evilly difficult song. I may have to try gallops with that picking scheme. I mess around with parts of this song on my acoustic- six strings not detuned and not always along with the CD- but damn... I get tired.

It comforts me greatly that you shook your hand at the clean interlude. 

Oh, the solo was sexy too.

Respect!


----------



## philkilla (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome Awesome Awesome


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 11, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> You are so Norwegian  But dude, fucking amazing , the fact that you don't have one arm bigger than the other after that is beyond me



Oh, why is that? I'm actually a danish citizen 




Regor said:


> That's exactly what I wanna hear then. Because I'd acutally like to learn this song. I don't have an 8, but I have tuned by 7 down to play it. But all the 'other' stuff gets in the way. Watching you play and just hearing the guitar would be a great instructional tool.



Any parts in particular? It takes 4 hours to render the whole thing again because I use a computer made under the 2nd world war.

If you have guitar pro I can send you the tab that I used btw.

You can also check out this thread: Bleed Tab - Official Meshuggah Forum

Some guys have posted drumtracks that are slowed down and up to speed and stuff. Really helpful.


----------



## st2012 (Jul 11, 2008)

That vdeo is made of motherfucking win. Great, great job dude!


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 11, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Oh, why is that? I'm actually a danish citizen



You just look incredibly Scandinavian


----------



## Vision (Jul 11, 2008)

Two questions:

1) What pick do you use?

2) Why don't your forearms look like Popeye?



Seriously, incredible video/picking skillz.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 12, 2008)

I use Dunlop Jazz III and I try not to tense my arm when playing, that's why.

I just found this btw.
MetalKult » MESHUGGAH: Extreme Metal Riff Lesson
They have a bleed lesson there among others. Look at that hand, so relaxed, so tight, damn!!! 

I still feel that I don't have 100% control when I play it, it's like 80-90% or something, so I don't play it ultratight as it should be, you can also see that I still tense my arm a little, so after a while it starts to burn, haha.

EDIT: That link was already posted on here, dæng!


----------



## blackout (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha, he makes it look as easy as scratching his nuts, thats ridiculous!

Your tone > theirs in that video though


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 12, 2008)

Why does the sound ALWAYS suck in lesson videos? I don't think the tone was THAT bad in the meshuggah lessons though, that must be the first time.

Mårten seems like a funny guy, haha, on the electric red video "this is the.... what do you call it? the breakdown part... in the middle?" And Fredrik seems like a shy guy, this is one of the first time I've actually seen him talk. Still he makes the most brutal music


----------



## Scarpie (Jul 12, 2008)

MAJOR PROPS DUDE!!!! you had to work you ass off to finalize it and succeeded quite admirably. very very impressive. my hat comes off to you sir!!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jul 12, 2008)

It's all thanks to the powerball... 

... oh, no, not the engl, I mean this one:


----------



## crayzee (Jul 12, 2008)

Niiiiice Video, niiiiice Guitar, niiiiiiiiice Performance! Well done! 

Niels


----------



## zorn (Jul 14, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Why does the sound ALWAYS suck in lesson videos? I don't think the tone was THAT bad in the meshuggah lessons though, that must be the first time.
> 
> Mårten seems like a funny guy, haha, on the electric red video "this is the.... what do you call it? the breakdown part... in the middle?" And Fredrik seems like a shy guy, this is one of the first time I've actually seen him talk. Still he makes the most brutal music



I believe his English is not the best. So he just let's the other guy talk.


----------



## Demeyes (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done with this video. You not only play the song well but you also spent a bit of time on making it look good too. Great stuff


----------



## Mattayus (Jul 14, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to much ego stroking and the pic of you a the begining was some serious second hand embarrasment





Come on now sunshine, nobody likes a dickhead. It's a way of showing off his axe, and he's obviously worked hard on getting this song down. It's not an ego stroke, it's pretty much the entire point of this website/forum, to discuss and share.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 14, 2008)

jrf8 said:


> to much ego stroking and the pic of you a the begining was some serious second hand embarrasment



Fuck the naysayers. I thought it was damn cool. (And somehow I missed it.)

Nice work!


----------



## Pauly (Jul 14, 2008)

Truly epic video, your style of filming all the parts separately and editing them in is something I always thought was necessary for A+ song covers, lol. You're building up a good collection on the Tube!


----------



## Coryd (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice! Awesome video!!!


----------



## SuperSnake2012 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow is the only word I have for that. Awesome video (HD is the way to go) and your guitar sounds phenomenal.  I love the inlays too! Nice stuff.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you have to do intense wrist/forearm workouts before starting


----------

